# best spray bottles for food?



## dewetha

I have a few cheap bottle sprayers but my sauce i use to spritz the ribs with is too thick it seams and food grade spray bottle out ther that you guys use? 

I like the bottle better than a mop at this point in time. any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dewetha

a quick search show that bed bath and beyond has an "oil mister" anyone try that one?


----------



## scarbelly

If you have a restaurant supply store or a janitorial supply. They carry industrial grade plastic bottles and they work great.


----------



## alblancher

I take the cheap condiment squeeze bottles available at the dollar store and cut the tips off to make a larger hole.   Leave one un cut for your spritz mixes. They are also good for dish washing liquid, helps prevent waste.


----------



## SmokinAl

alblancher said:


> I take the cheap condiment squeeze bottles available at the dollar store and cut the tips off to make a larger hole.   Leave one un cut for your spritz mixes. They are also good for dish washing liquid, helps prevent waste.




I use the same one's too.


----------



## meltyface

So I'm gathering I should by a dollar tree ketchup and mustard set.  Poke holes in mustard and the top off ketchup to get the two main spray bottles that always fail in between cooks and make me buy moore 

Any other options to get long lasting spritzing bottles for juices


----------



## 3montes

I use the wife's empty Diet Coke plastic bottles with the screw cap. They are food safe and most (probably all) sprayers screw right on to the top. You can buy sprayers off of amazon or keep the ones off of other bottles and cut them to length of the Coke bottle. The oil misters don't hold enough spritz mix for my liking.

Steve Raichelin sells one on Amazon supposedly specifically for bbq spritzing but it's a bit spendy and it got bad reviews because the sprayer was junk if Remember correctly.


----------

